
Meet the dogs of Amazon - tibaba
https://www.amazon.com/p/feature/d8j6je99gnx65bk?ref_=doa_red
======
tibaba
Just discovered this (maybe I am late to the party) that an invalid product
page link takes you to the page which offers to take you back to the home page
or to this page, i.e. the dogs of Amazon. To try it out, use this [1].

[1]: [https://www.amazon.com/abc/dp/123](https://www.amazon.com/abc/dp/123)

------
tapanjk
This has been posted before:

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13590204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13590204)

2:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12093432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12093432)

